# Party ideas



## marmalady (Sep 14, 2004)

Thought I'd get off the recipe kick, and ask everyone for their tips on preparing for a party - from the actual food prep, down to presentation, etc.  

How do you serve your aps?  Drinks?  Sit down or buffet?  Any neat plating ideas for aps?


----------



## Juliev (Sep 15, 2004)

I can give you some ideas on what my family does... There are many things that play a factor in how things are used and presented.  It depends on the number of people, time of year, and the occasion (formal/informal).

Over the summer, my family has had a few birthday parties.  A couple of them were for my cousins.. they are 13 and 11.  My aunt would ask what they wanted to have .. meaning a main course.  Somtimes it's pizza, bbq'd chicken, or just a whole meal of finger foods.. that was my cousin Jon.. he's an appetizer junkie.. lol

She let everyone in the family know what she was planning on the main course.. then each family member would bring something that would compliment that.  And, since my family get-togethers are kinda big, it's always set up buffet-style.... even at Christmas.

We always have Christmas at my Aunt's house (when the whole family can be there).  She goes all out.  She'll set up a table of appetizers when people first get there.. a table for drinks... then a table for the main course and side dishes.. then a table for dessert... everything from pies to cookies.

I was at a Christmas party once (friend's) where as each guest arrived, they got a little basket with assorted cheeses, pepperoni, crackers, and wine.  

There are so many things you could do.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 15, 2004)

What kind of parties are you interested in?There are so many different kind parties.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 16, 2004)

I love the idea of 'pot luck' for family dinners, with the host providing the main course and everyone bringing the sides.  

Not anything in particular; was just interested in how people plan, prep and showcase their parties, or if anyone had any questions about 'how to', etc.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I love the idea of 'pot luck' for family dinners, with the host providing the main course and everyone bringing the sides.
> 
> Not anything in particular; was just interested in how people plan, prep and showcase their parties, or if anyone had any questions about 'how to', etc.



Good party prep requires plenty of ice and toilet paper.


----------



## chez suz (Sep 19, 2004)

I like to do party's that have themes...Caribbean, Moraccan, Chili party..etc..all food will then fit the theme..I have fun searching out new recipes to fit the theme (yes Im brave as I will make dishes for company that I haver never made before) so far I have had no disasters!
I also like to come up w/creative ideas on how to serve the food.
Last yr. for a pre XMas dinner I made 3 different dips..red, green and white and put in oversized martini glasses...it added a festive touch.
For Thanksgiving this yr. I want people to bring their favorite dishes...I feel its an old traditional family Holiday and everyone has their memory of what they like to have..and so they should have it!
Hope some of these ideas give you some..


----------



## luvs (Sep 19, 2004)

hi, marmalady!!!  
i don't do much formal entertaining, seeing as to how i'm only 23. usually it's just peanuts and kegs, BUT, when i DO make up a nice dish of appetizers, i always try for lots of contrast in color, texture, and flavor. that's really all i have to offer.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 20, 2004)

Chez sue, The dips in the glasses sound great!  I've done dips in 'veggie' containers, like hollowed out peppers, or even small cabbages.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 22, 2004)

During football season we usally get together with a few close frinds and have wings and beer, but for a change one week we decided to fix fondue.  I love fondue  It was great because the only preparation was chopping and fixing the dips.  We did a great cheese fondue and a beef fondue.  Everyone sat around the table and we cooked as the game was going on.  Everyone had a blast because it was a new way of enjoying our favorite day of the week.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 24, 2004)

I normally like to have parties where my guests just walk in and I provide all the food (very few potlucks for me).  

Somethings I like to do are as follows:  

I always like to provide a variety in each course.  I never make one or two appetizers but atleast 3-4 so people can sample and eat what they like. 

I do the same for the main course.  I atleast make 3 dishes at a minimum

I like to have a salad and also multiple choices for dessert.  I guess this stems from the fact that I don't like chocolate and I almost always skip dessert if it's chocolaty. 

For beverages I like to get some readymade and atleast one home made.  I do not serve any alcohol in my house due to religious reasons but always have something that people will enjoy.  Yes even those that expect wine at a dinner seem to enjoy it. 

Finally one rule that I always follow is that mix and match and always accomodate everyone.  Make things that satisfy vegetarians, red meat lovers and the non-meat lovers.  

For presentation - Keep it simple and serve it as a buffet.  It's casual and everyone can sample what they like and enjoy.  

Also keep it cozy and personal (so don't invite a huge crowd) so that your guests feel that you took time out to talk to each one of them and socialize with them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I plan, prep, and present by the seat of my pants - for some reason I really like the "rush" at the last minute - I might need to seek therapy for this, I'm not sure.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2004)

We always have a New Year's Day open house.  We serve mimosas and black-eyed peas and ham (for good luck - Southern tradition).  Everyone brings over their leftover Christmas cookies so they all get eaten before Easter.  some of the same people have been coming for 10 years now.


----------



## Claire (Oct 2, 2004)

My biggest party hint is to do as much as possible in advance.  Search out recipes you can refrigerate over night, do a few hours in advance, etc.  

My husband had always had this dream of dinners presented on the plate, in courses.  I had to disabuse him of this notion -- the difference between an only child and a big family.  If you're doing this sans servants for a large number of people, you never see your guests.  So family-style service is best.

If freinds ask to help, let them!  Sort out in your mind stuff you don't need to absolutely do yourself.  Even if you don't need help, say, yeah, pour us each a glass of wine and keep me company.

For winter parties, I often have a huge pot(s) of thick soup/stew right on low on the stove, with stacked bowls and spoons next to the stove.  Folk go in and help themselves.  Chili of all sort (Cincinatti, NM green, traditional meat), split pea soup, beans, stews of all kinds.  

Do all your cleaning a few days in advance, then let it go besides the last minute bathroom cleaning (i.e., toilets).  Remember the kitchen will be a mess no matter what you do, so ... give up once you've got it clean.  

The biggest thing is to give up host/ess anxiety.  Lots of folk I know don't throw parties because they don't feel it will be perfect enough.  They worry that guests won't get along.  Some of it is learning a basic bit -- learn to introduce people to each other with ease, and a tad of information.  The main things that have been said about my parties over the years are how relaxed the hosts are and the diversity of the guests.  But high ranking officers have been tickled to meet my immigrant neighbors, staunch republicans interested to meet old hippies.  If you're having fun, they will.  

A libation before the first guest arrives always helps!


----------

